# Cuddy cabin rod storage



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Heres what I got, 21 ftcuddy cabin boat used for mostly walleye:T and perch:F. It amazes me how much stuff you can really pack on a boat for fishing. Till now the cuddy on our boat has been used for the porta potty and fishing equipment storage. This boat does not have any rod storage compartments in the floor or otherwise. My question is what does everyone do with their fishing rods when not in use. Is there a rack system to mount to the roof in the cuddy? It's a pain to always break down the rods every time especialy this time of the year where we may fish for both fish in the same trip. If you got pics that would be great. Thanks, Rich


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

I've got nothing for you. I have been laying the rods on the floor between trips this year instead of breaking them down. I don't do dual trips.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I had a Sylvan Offshore cuddy and kept everything in there. The seat cushions kept the rods from bouncing around and getting broken and underneath them, I kept my rigger balls, tackle boxes, anchor, heck everything I didn't want loose in the main part of the boat esp while running on the lake. Never really tried to "organize" the storage area since it was basically wasted space anyway on a day-tripper, trailored fishing boat, IMO.


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

Check the picture of my Trophy. I can store up to 12 rods and 2 nets while in route to my destination and still have room for more rod holders if I needed them. PM me if you need morer details.


----------

